# Problems with OSX Server, Mac Manager, and Apple



## emh_alpha1 (Feb 12, 2002)

hi I hope someone from Apple reads this.

Can you please change the Server Admin module to allow you to select user accounts by searching the comments field (a bit like you can in Macintosh Manager 2).  I have a large number of accounts and I want to delete specific groups of them, but I cannot select a group, nor can I select by the tag i've entered in the comments field.  Selecting via account number is not useful enough, especially when our accounts are imported and created automatically from a database, and those ids are sequential...

Also - why is Macintosh Manager a piece of crap?!?

The first year it came out we attempted to run our University environment in it.  We wound up disrupting an entire semesters worth of classes because of:

1/  instability and crashes (login and panels seem to run out of memory all the time)

2/  speed - the network logins are really slow - even on a 100BT switched network!

3/  applications that won't run within the environment

This caused a lot of aggravation and basically made the macs look bad again!  It's already difficult enough to get the PC-heads to buy Macs...

So anyway out comes v2 of Macintosh Manager and we thought okay, lets give it a go with OSX because we needed an integrated security environment.  It looked to be okay except:

1/  speed still a big issue!!

2/  applications that still won't run!!! big problem!

3/  It seems to get slower and slower the longer your logged into the environment!!!

Quark and Dreamweaver won't run properly because within the protected Applications folder they can't write to themselves?!?  They behave themselves if you move them to the unprotected root and out of Applications.

However, Adobe Premiere 5 and 6 and Vectorworks won't run at all - even with the security features all turned off!!  These products we've only been able to get to run when we completely disable Macintosh Manager!!!

So once again we're screwed!!  I'm now forced to make the Macintosh's in the labs unsecured again!!!  SO we're back to have trashed applications, messy hard drives, games, porn, and all the crap that generally makes my job a lot more difficult again!!!

Please Apple make up your mind if your going to support this product or not, and if you are fix the bloody thing so it works properly!!!

Why can't it secure particular folders?!?  Why can't you set up access priveleges for those folders?!?!  Restricted Finder makes life even more difficult - panels are just flat-out insulting to university users, and Finder with security restrictions still gives problems!

I really hope someone from Apple reads this!! I'd like to hope that there is some support for us little New Zealand mac people out there as our local suppliers are shit!!! (excuse my french!)  They don't return calls, they spend most of there time explaining why they won't help us, they seem to be utterly clueless (and more interested in trying to drag me through their $1500 courses for subjects I probably know more than them about!!!!) not to mention it takes 3 months to get a mac delivered here......  AAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!  (another mac support guy goes psycho and is locked up...)


----------

